# DF to Puebla



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all, 
We are going down to Puebla for a month with 3 kids. Our trip will start in DF and I'm looking at options for getting from DF to Puebla. A friend told us about a bus company called Estrella Roja. The problem is that with 3 small children we would prefer to take a car or cab. Does anyone have any recommendations? Specific companies or drivers would be great.
Thanks in advance, 
Alec


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The bus trip is only 80 miles and less than 2 hours away........


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Where in Mexico City are you starting? Because if you're flying in, you can get the bus to Puebla from right inside the airport. I've gone from DF to Puebla with my kids by bus (both from the airport and the bus terminal), and I think it's actually more comfortable than it would be in a taxi. They can look out the window and its roomier. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Or ADO at TAPO. https://goo.gl/kUjUCG http://www.ado.com.mx/ado/index.jsp


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alectejas said:


> Hello all,
> We are going down to Puebla for a month with 3 kids. Our trip will start in DF and I'm looking at options for getting from DF to Puebla. A friend told us about a bus company called Estrella Roja. The problem is that with 3 small children we would prefer to take a car or cab. Does anyone have any recommendations? Specific companies or drivers would be great.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alec


Luxury buses in Mexico are more comfortable that either cars or cabs. Estrella Roja is not a luxury line but they exist. ADO Platino or GL will be very comfortable.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Estrella Roja was more than comfortable enough for the short trip to Puebla. A plus is that there are restrooms aboard.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The official airport taxis are also open to taking people to nearby cities. 

So, I’m looking at the web site for Yellow Cab, and their official price from the airport to Puebla is 1721 pesos for a car and 2307 for a van. To the best of my knowledge, all the official airport taxi copanies are working off the same price list, so it shouldn’t matter which one you take.

In our experience, it can even happen spontaneously. One time my husband was meeting a group of 4 people arriving internationally, and they were all going to go together to a conference in Xalapa. From the airport, they got a together to go to TAPO bus terminal to get the bus to Xalapa. 

On the way, the taxi driver asked them “Where are you going?” “To TAPO.” “No, I mean what’s your destination?” “Xalapa.” The driver thought for about 3 seconds, and then said “I’ll take you all the way to Xalapa, and leave you at your hotel there.” He proposed a reasonable price (less than the total of the 5 bus tickets, not to mention that they wouldn’t have to get a taxi to their hotel upon arrival), and they agreed. He made a quick phone call to let his supervisor know, and they were all set.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

maesonna said:


> The official airport taxis are also open to taking people to nearby cities.
> 
> So, I’m looking at the web site for Yellow Cab, and their official price from the airport to Puebla is 1721 pesos for a car and 2307 for a van. To the best of my knowledge, all the official airport taxi copanies are working off the same price list, so it shouldn’t matter which one you take.
> 
> ...


The price from the airport to Puebla is MXN$260 so depending on the ages of the 3 children, that could be total MXN$1,300 for bus fare - not that much less than the taxi quote. 

Maesonna, do you know under what age kids are free on the bus from the airport? I know I've had to pay full price for mine for several years - I don't recall them ever having a discount, except when they were babes in arms.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I’m afraid I have no idea about child fares/ages on the bus – we never traveled by bus when my kids were little.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I would not dream to take a taxi. Buses are fast, efficient, clean and the drivers in the luxury lines are well trained and drive very professionally.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

We still don't know where in the D.F. this family will be departing from, for the trip to Puebla. The biggest advantage of taking a taxi, with a family of 5, is that it's the easiest and most direct mode of transport. That convenience/directness may trump any question about the cost. If the family were to take a bus it would likely have to, if not leaving from the airport, take a taxi to TAPO, the bus to Puebla and another taxi from the Puebla bus station to where they're staying. That's a lot of logistics (and cost) for two adults and three small children.


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input. We will be leaving from the airport. I know that buses are the way to go. We were just looking at alternatives. Estrella Roja leaves from the airport. 
I'll let everyone know how it goes. 
Thanks


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

Update: We took the Estrella Roja bus from Terminal 1. It was easy, even with 3 kids. The trip was 2 hours. I'd do it again. Thanks everyone.


----------

